# Zombie Fishing Trip



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

This is my poem Zombie Fishing Trip, which first appeared in the anthology Read By Dawv V.1.

Zombie Fishing Trip

No bites in the morning
save for bugs
drowning in ocular fluid
rubbing and rubbing
out plopped his eye
No bites in the afternoon
just a smell similar to raw fish
putting a stink in the air
a skunk would have been perfume
The water as quiet as a vacant casket
Just around midnight
a nibble
the remaining eye focused
on the rod tip
the line goes slack
slowly he reels
crank after agonizing crank
the hook empty
save for moss 
the color of his smile
Barbs sink into soft flesh
a lily pad hue
He accidentally cast his thumb
slowly bobbing like a hitchhiker
needing a ride, before sinking from view
Another nibble transformed into a strike
The catfish cartwheels in the water
whiskers twitching like an exposed nerve
The line snaps
His forehead squirms in anger
No need to worry
still plenty of worms


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Twin sons of different mothers.


----------



## Peterg42 (Sep 13, 2014)

WOW ! that's really great !


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks. I also have a poetry collection "Poems That Go Splat" available as a free download at Goodreads.com.

Brian


----------

